# Looking for quality glass providers



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I am not sure if it should be posted here or not...


I was wondering if anyone could recommend a quality glass provider. I remember seeing someone getting a quote from a glass manufacturer but I can't find the thread and don't remember the name of the company. I have gotten glass from a few places but have yet to find a place that really provides quality work. 

I am looking for a place that can provide glass up to 1/2" thicknesses and at least 8' lengths. 

Yes I could order a tank from one of the stores but I would like to make it myself as its not very difficult, you just need to be careful and aware of what your doing.

(please don't tell me I should leave it to the experts...as its a waste of both of our time)

Thanks for any recommendations in advance!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.ccgglass.com/our_products.php?product_id=7

Never ordered from them, but give them a call

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Tell us how it goes. I would like to hear how the prices are.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

The place sig provided(through no fault of his own) only sells to businesses. But it seems they have everything I need. So I just need to find a business to order it for me lol.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Try caling Tri-Temp glass in Scarborough. They are my glass provider for all our shower enclosures, etc. They do regular, tempered, and starphire glass panels. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

I got my glass for sump recently at palace glass and mirror in scarb. Best price when I called around.


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

John from NAFB can also order in just glass for you for pretty good price , as I recall


----------

